# Ft Worth Great Train Expo



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

The Central Oklahoma Garden Railroad Society will have a 20' x 30' modular layout at the show. Drop by and say hello.
Show is 28 Feb & 1 Mar 10:00 AM - 4:00 PM. Go to http://www.trainexpoinc.com/ for more info.
Steve


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Any MLS folks going to this besides me? Be sure to wear an MLS name tag. I'd love to say Hi. I'll be there most of the day Saturday wandering around.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Micheal -- 
If you can post a review of the show I'd really appreciate it. I'm one of about 3 or 4 garden railroaders in the San Angelo area, so don't have a lot of face to face interaction. My kids and Grandkids are all in the DFW area and we were just in the area last weekend for a birthday party for the a couple of the Gk's so don't think we'll get back this week end. I'd really like to know if it would be worth while to attend next year though.

Mark


----------

